# Jars for sale?



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

I have "accidentally" collected these while purchasing bottles.  I was just checking to see if they might be worth anything to someone.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 28, 2011)

Kevin,That is a very interesting lid on the BALL MASON, not original to that jar maybe Canadian.The jars don't fetch that much,but that lid might be a good one.
 Also what are ya asking fer that stoneware jar?


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 29, 2011)

Forgot to add a question about the bottom markings on the ball mason.  They don't look normal are they?


----------



## coreya (Jul 29, 2011)

The bottom markings are mold #'s and on the Ball Masons are very crude as a rule so nothing unusual with that one. nice jars and that weir with the glass lid looks really nice.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention the stoneware glass top is labeled "The Daisy"


----------

